# Im Looking for a good spot in the Minot area to Squirrl Hunt



## luv2huntsquirrel (Nov 21, 2007)

I recently located to Minot and dont really know the layout very well..I have walked the tree rows and a creek bed or two!! I have seen squirrels just noy enough to limit out.. I have a few black reds by my house and would love to find them feral!! Any tips will be appreciated thanks jaime


----------

